# Growing Trillium from seed



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 2, 2007)

I just discovered why my Trillium erectum never lost its bloom....it has a fruit! When can I harvest the seeds, and how should they be treated. It is a "yellow"form of T. erectum, although the flower looks beige to me. I'm assuming its a selfing, but it is possible that I had a regular red T. erectum blooming at the same time (its at my Long Island place...) Thanks! Take care, Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 2, 2007)

wait for it to ripen. Trillium seeds require consistently moist conditions to survive but can remain viable for many years provided they are in moist soil. Gardening with trilliums teaches the rewards of patience as it is with orchids: after seeds germinate roots grow the first year, a single seed leaf the second and the first true leaf the third year. The familiar three-whorled leaves often do not develop until the forth or fifth year and may require 2 or 3 more years to bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2007)

Another project, have fun.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 3, 2007)

As mentioned Eric, the seeds of Trillium must never dry-out. I let mine simply drop their seeds around the parent and in a couple of years, I have seedlings I can transplant elsewhere. I think they do need a strat period although Podophyllums and Arisaema, which also must be kept moist, will germinate without a cold period.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 3, 2007)

Hmmm....maybe I'll just let the seeds drop near the mother plant...when should thy be ripe? Thanks, Eric


----------



## jediphrag (Aug 4, 2007)

Since we are talking trillums, I bought some this late spring. They never came up. They were either dormant or had had their leaves cut off. Will they stay dormant until next spring or do you think they are goners. Not sure exactly where each one is so can't dig them up to check.
Dawn


----------

